# Best Rod



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

What's the best rod you use for corky fishing? looking at buying a new rod and I'd like some input.


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Waterloo Slam Mag or Sarge Wingman are my preferences.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Only person you should be calling is Sarge. He’ll set you up


----------



## SouthTXRed (Sep 22, 2018)

I have the Sarge "Boss" for working them Fat Boys!


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

So much personal preference goes into that choice . I like a rod ( for corkies) somewhere between ideal for tails and ideal for topwaters


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

You want a 6’-6” to 7’medium power fast or extra fast tip rod. Hit me up i can build you a bad *** corky stick for less than $400.


----------



## becaruthers (Sep 20, 2017)

Call sarge they aren't cheap but you'll be wanting another after your first trip


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

6'9 med light fast is plenty back bone for corkies. Med with extra fast is a redfish rod. ... that makes it sorta hard to switch over to a soft plastic with a jig head during a wade. The med light fast action is a great all around action and you can throw soft plastics to large tops.. makes a great corky rod as well.


----------



## Jakehoog88 (Nov 8, 2012)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> What's the best rod you use for corky fishing? looking at buying a new rod and I'd like some input.


I use a Sarge custom Wingman and love it


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Sarge wingman, I couldn't agree more 2nd choice would be if you could find one Laguna Texas Wader 1 !!! Thats a sick stick! Good luck 👍


----------



## Ski (Apr 13, 2005)

SARGE Priest


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

troutsupport said:


> 6'9 med light fast is plenty back bone for corkies. Med with extra fast is a redfish rod. ... that makes it sorta hard to switch over to a soft plastic with a jig head during a wade. The med light fast action is a great all around action and you can throw soft plastics to large tops.. makes a great corky rod as well.


Of course it all comes down to personal preference but I feel like throwing a fatboy with a ML rod is a little overkill for the blank. I personally like throwing soft plastics with a medium extra fast because I feel like it takes less effort to move the lure. There isn't a right or wrong here by any means it all just comes down to what works for each fisherman.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Plumbwader said:


> Of course it all comes down to personal preference but I feel like throwing a fatboy with a ML rod is a little overkill for the blank. I personally like throwing soft plastics with a medium extra fast because I feel like it takes less effort to move the lure. There isn't a right or wrong here by any means it all just comes down to what works for each fisherman.


True and there's a lot of variability in each manufacture. There's a lot of med lights that can't handle it.. but there's at least several where that med light is your med. Also depends a little on the modulus of the graphite as well.. I've found HM graphite to handle the weight of a fat boy all the way to a Mag dog 130 just fine... while technically being overloaded.. still fine. For me it's all about how many different lures can I handle on 1 or at most 2 rods... and while I might overload the rod a little on a few lures.. some med lights are almost too stiff for trout.. just too much rod. 

it's a balancing act.... and each rod is different


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anything with an extra fast tip on it. I prefer a Waterloo slam mag


----------



## billystix (Oct 22, 2021)

like to put my name in the hat ,i have been building texas wade rods for many years for guys right here on 2 cool as a matter of fact i was a sponsor on this site back when mont owned the site but that was a while back . my custom prices start at $250 & go from there rarely do i get a build over $400 of course i do have ship to contend with . but thats not a problem just another step. if you serch back you will find i am in the history of 2 cool . not that it matters but it does mean i have walked this water before and i know what the waders like . so see me for your next bill . 
stix


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

billystix said:


> like to put my name in the hat ,i have been building texas wade rods for many years for guys right here on 2 cool as a matter of fact i was a sponsor on this site back when mont owned the site but that was a while back . my custom prices start at $250 & go from there rarely do i get a build over $400 of course i do have ship to contend with . but thats not a problem just another step. if you serch back you will find i am in the history of 2 cool . not that it matters but it does mean i have walked this water before and i know what the waders like . so see me for your next bill .
> stix


Yea and when you have to listen to a response, not if your blank fails but when your blank fails you utter (user error)
You must have high sticked your rod!#$$%^[email protected]#!) even though I've been fishing for over 50 years on the Texas coast and NEVER EVER had it happen before! Clear back to my Acadamy rack rods in the 70s! No thanks.....


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Yea and when you have to listen to a response, not if your blank fails but when your blank fails you utter (user error)
> You must have high sticked your rod!#$$%^[email protected]#!) even though I've been fishing for over 50 years on the Texas coast and NEVER EVER had it happen before! Clear back to my Acadamy rack rods in the 70s! No thanks.....


I in no way mean any disrespect and really don't know the backstory here but there is no way the average rod builder can guarantee the integrity of any rod blanks. Over time any manufacturers blank will give out due to the stress of fishing. It is highly unlikely that a rod will last your entire fishing career, especially with the extremely light, super high modulus, highly sensitive blanks being built today. You sacrifice some longevity for weight and sensitivity and it would be impossible for a rod builder to stay afloat if they warrantied every rod that broke.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Rod was 2nd trip out, not years and years of service like ALL THE OTHERS I'VE used throughout my time on the waters. It's not necessarily the rod or the builder fault BUT it is the response of the builder and backing up his builds that make the difference.... nough said....


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Rod was 2nd trip out, not years and years of service like ALL THE OTHERS I'VE used throughout my time on the waters. It's not necessarily the rod or the builder fault BUT it is the response of the builder and backing up his builds that make the difference.... nough said....


I agree, if it was the second time you used the rod, the builder should have attempted to get you some warranty help from the blank manufacturer. Most blank manufacturers provide warranty against manufacturers defects. Sorry you had a bad experience with a custom build. If you ever decide to go that route again feel free to hit me up I love building rods to customer specs.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Appreciate it, yea Sarge and Laguna have been building me some awesome customs! Staying Texas all the way. Lessons learned lol. Thanks again I may reach out soon. Tight lines......


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Appreciate it, yea Sarge and Laguna have been building me some awesome customs! Staying Texas all the way. Lessons learned lol. Thanks again I may reach out soon. Tight lines......


Yes sir they build fabulous sticks. God bless sir.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Rod was 2nd trip out, not years and years of service like ALL THE OTHERS I'VE used throughout my time on the waters. It's not necessarily the rod or the builder fault BUT it is the response of the builder and backing up his builds that make the difference.... nough said....


Just curious where the rod broke. I don’t have a dog in this fight nor have I ever even held a BS rod, but I am curious. I have had a couple rods break because of high sticking and have had several explode on my overkill hooksets, anywhere from just above the reel seat to mid blank, or both (Carrot Stick). That orange monster exploded.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> Just curious where the rod broke. I don’t have a dog in this fight nor have I ever even held a BS rod, but I am curious. I have had a couple rods break because of high sticking and have had several explode on my overkill hooksets, anywhere from just above the reel seat to mid blank, or both (Carrot Stick). That orange monster exploded.


Just below the 4 guide eye from the tip. Snap on the fight not in the hand grab or hook set. 17" trout was out on the fight about 25 yards from the hand grab. Billy said high stick???? RIGHT.......


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Just below the 4 guide eye from the tip. Snap on the fight not in the hand grab or hook set. 17" trout was out on the fight about 25 yards from the hand grab. Billy said high stick???? RIGHT.......


Plus he NEVER even sent my purchased custom rod back to me !!!! He kept it! I can't believe he post on the General forum and not on the classifieds like everyone else. May be nice thread work but cheap materials.... I won't ever not tell my story.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> Plus he NEVER even sent my purchased custom rod back to me !!!! He kept it! I can't believe he post on the General forum and not on the classifieds like everyone else. May be nice thread work but cheap materials.... I won't ever not tell my story.


I’m definitely not trying to call you a liar at all. I wasn’t there. It is possible to over bow a rod while fighting a fish too. There definitely should have been some sort of warranty, however, that is a typical spot for a high-sticked rod to break.

That being said, there’s only a few blank manufacturers so those “cheap” materials are often in some of the high dollar rods too. Sarge rods cost about $165 to build if ya know where to get the parts.


----------



## rodsdiesel.rodriguez (Oct 17, 2021)

Capt_Gilligan said:


> I’m definitely not trying to call you a liar at all. I wasn’t there. It is possible to over bow a rod while fighting a fish too. There definitely should have been some sort of warranty, however, that is a typical spot for a high-sticked rod to break.
> 
> That being said, there’s only a few blank manufacturers so those “cheap” materials are often in some of the high dollar rods too. Sarge rods cost about $165 to build if ya know where to get the parts.


I'm over it brother no worries. It is what it is. If it happens to you, that's skin in the game.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

rodsdiesel.rodriguez said:


> I'm over it brother no worries. It is what it is. If it happens to you, that's skin in the game.


I’m very aware of having skin in the game. I have probably broke more rods than most people on this forum. I’m hard on my equipment. I just chalk it up to win some, lose some. Again, I’m not discrediting you at all. Never dealt with the guy or you, but I have probably blown up $25k in rods over the years.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Just my my nickel's worth of $.02 advice. I have literally built 1000's of rods, and I can say without a doubt Sarge's "PRIEST" is the best corky rod I own. I like the action when I'm working a corky, tail or spook Jr. Other than a fly rod, that's the arrow in my quiver I pick every time.


----------



## Jakehoog88 (Nov 8, 2012)

WINGMAN for sure


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

Just bought a Laguna Trident.. I got the 6'5 but you can also get it in 6'2. It's a good overall rod but i think it will shine when working a corky(have not thrown one yet with it). But works great with plastics.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Fishcrane said:


> Just bought a Laguna Trident.. I got the 6'5 but you can also get it in 6'2. It's a good overall rod but i think it will shine when working a corky(have not thrown one yet with it). But works great with plastics.


I recently got the 6’2” Trident for wading and love it. It’s the only “off the shelf” custom rod I’ve purchased (have some true custom builds a buddy makes for me) and it was too good not to add in the arsenal. Super light weight stick that works great for tops and suspended baits. I’ll end up getting the 6’5” too.


----------



## texas_jeff (6 mo ago)

Laguna Light Texas Wader 1


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

Got to work some corkies this past week with the Trident and it really is a great rod. Med light powered with a moderate fast tip. Good rod for this kind of lure.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

i'm seeing a lot of these rods are so flimsy or fast as they call it, the lures come off the hook keepers while running. if my rod does this i'll pull it out of the rod holder and throw it overboard regardless of price. annoying to have to stop every 10 sec to put lure back on hook keeper. now you have treble hooks flying around the boat while running. i'm in the market for a new rod, but not a buggy whip. the 6'9" med lite fast sounds like a good one to look at.


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey BigDaddy, what rod did you decide on? So many good one's to pick from.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

I haven't decided or looked. I'd like to look at the Lagunas but they're in Katy, I'm in friendswood. Be nice to look at a selection of the different brand rods together to compare. I'm throwing a Waterloo HP Lite and a custom rod, the custom was 6'7", couple weeks back I broke 2' off in truck window, put new tip on it and now it's a 6'5", and feels the same.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sarge, Waterloo & Laguna.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

c hook said:


> I haven't decided or looked. I'd like to look at the Lagunas but they're in Katy, I'm in friendswood. Be nice to look at a selection of the different brand rods together to compare. I'm throwing a Waterloo HP Lite and a custom rod, the custom was 6'7", couple weeks back I broke 2' off in truck window, put new tip on it and now it's a 6'5", and feels the same.



Laguna, sarge, waterloo are all over priced and yes, I have several of each. Nothing custom about any of them when you can buy them off the shelf in tackle stores any day of the week. Thread color and your name on a rod doesn't make it any different and the price is the same. Have someone build you a rod to your specs and you'll be better off.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Gilbert said:


> Laguna, sarge, waterloo are all over priced and yes, I have several of each. Nothing custom about any of them when you can buy them off the shelf in tackle stores any day of the week. Thread color and your name on a rod doesn't make it any different and the price is the same. Have someone build you a rod to your specs and you'll be better off.


Any recommended garage builders for a true custom?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Davidsel47 said:


> Any recommended garage builders for a true custom?


only rod maker that I have a rod from that is still doing it is RedHooker, he post in the rod building forum. Most of them stop because it starts as a hobby doing a couple, then more and more orders, then they don't have any free time cause they are building rods.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

It’s hard to find a true custom rod builder. It takes so much time and they can’t mass produce to be able to make any money. I’m lucky I have a good friend that builds rods for himself that makes custom trout rods for me as well.


----------

